# Review on Grenade Exploiter Jacket and Stryker Pants?



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

grenade is shit


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

legallyillegal said:


> grenade is shit


x2 Grenade stuff is more about look than function.


----------



## steveridesli (Nov 6, 2010)

lol this is only my 3rd season boarding, all my gear aside from board boots and binding is old stuff my friends gave me so i dont know much about the companies.

all i do know is that every 5th car i pass where i live, has a grenade sticker on it....
so i figured they must be at least half decent haha


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

the stickers look cool 
everything ive heard about them is that their terrible quality


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

General opinion on this forum seems to be that Grenade's equipment doesn't hold up to well... also, judging by their "challenges" they're going after tweens or something. 

Granted, I'm sure you could find someone who hates a specific company's equipment, but Grenade has earned themselves quite a bit of ire. 

Volcom's a company that might appeal to you, I have some of their stuff (pants and jacket) and they've held up well. Most of their stuff seems to have a fairly good style going for it.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I currently have the Grenade Artist Series jacket and, honestly, it's not all that bad. I'd say its equal to my special blend gear. Threads pop here and there, but no rips or open seams. I've had it for 2 seasons and I'm expecting it to make it few a few more.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Grenade's quality is horrendous and it is apparent that the designers have hardly given functionality any thought.
To top that off, their designs are ugly as hell.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Salvation said:


> Grenade's quality is horrendous and it is apparent that the designers have hardly given functionality any thought.
> To top that off, their designs are ugly as hell.


I'd have to disagree with this. The jacket I have is from their higher end line. All companies make shitty pricepoint gear. You're not supposed to buy it if you want something to perform. My Grenade Jacket is pretty decent quality.


----------



## Salvation (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmm.. Expectations are relative I guess.
But when I buy gear, I expect it to hold up through bashing.
And with Grenade, I've just seen too many threads run, seams popping, and just overall poor quality and finishing even freshly off the shelves. :dunno:
I don't hate the brand nor their products, but I'd tell someone looking to spend their hard-earned cash elsewhere.


----------

